# Kerry....opens mouth, eats feet



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The *Pasadena Star News* yesterday, reported on a rally for failing California Democratic gubernatorial candidate, Phil Angelides, at which John Kerry warned students in the audience that if they didn't get an education they would have no other alternative than to be forced into the US Armed Forces.

Kerry then told the students that if they were able to navigate the education system, they could get comfortable jobs - "_If you don't, you get stuck in Iraq_," he said to a mixture of laughter and gasps.

Obviously, Kerry feels that all our soldiers are uneducated louts with no other opportunities.

So, how many news outlets do you think will bother to cover this gasp inducing claim from former Democratic Party presidential candidate, John F. Kerry?

This is the man some of you voted for. And believe it or not he is looking to run again in 08; if indeed after this, he makes it that far.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I saw this, I really think he just meant to make another simple and DUMB joke about Bush. His dumb joking and the uproar of Republicans over this just makes me shake my head. Can we have a REAL third party please!!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

CrocKeeper said:


> The *Pasadena Star News* yesterday, reported on a rally for failing California Democratic gubernatorial candidate, Phil Angelides, at which John Kerry warned students in the audience that if they didn't get an education they would have no other alternative than to be forced into the US Armed Forces.
> 
> Kerry then told the students that if they were able to navigate the education system, they could get comfortable jobs - "_If you don't, you get stuck in Iraq_," he said to a mixture of laughter and gasps.
> 
> ...


I find his comments nothing out of character for him. What really pissed me off today was his "apology". "I have nothing to apologize for"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I really dont think Kerry is going to make it as a Democratic candidate. If he does, that's an ideal scenario for Republicans.



CrocKeeper said:


> Obviously, Kerry feels that all our soldiers are uneducated louts with no other opportunities.


Even though I find Kerry to be a big part of what's wrong with politics, I dont think that's true CK.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

acestro said:


> Obviously, Kerry feels that all our soldiers are uneducated louts with no other opportunities.


Even though I find Kerry to be a big part of what's wrong with politics, I dont think that's true CK.
[/quote]

Why? The media takes every word that Bush says literally. Goof up or not. Why hold Kerry to any less of a standard??


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

"Obviously, Kerry feels that all our soldiers are uneducated louts with no other opportunities."
Taken out of context he could have ment anything. I think what he was saying however was that if you don't get an education your options are goign to be pretty limited and you will be one of those people who rely on joining the army for your education as you will have no where else to turn.
If thats the meaning behind his words then he's right he has nothing to apoligise for. 
Seems like another republican attempt to twist words and make him out to be an evil american hating dem. 
not that I support Kerry. I think he was just as bad of a election choice as bush was. 
But really think about it. He was in the army or navy or something, why would he be making insults aganst solders? that just dosen't make sense.

But yeah I aggree with Ace we need Americans running for office not repubs or dems but people who actually have the needs of the country in mind not the agendas of their partys.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

*novel idea

/lets try and have the very 1st peacful political thread EVAR on P-Fury









/behaves


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Stupid choice of words.. as if our military's not voluntary, and anyone without a college degree is forced to join to die in Iraq.

Not to be outdone, Bush assured everyone today that our military is "plenty smart"


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Stupid choice of words.. as if our military's not voluntary, and anyone without a college degree is forced to join to die in Iraq.
> 
> Not to be outdone, Bush assured everyone today that our military is "plenty smart"


And Sean Hannity assured his listeners today that Bush is compassionate, intelligent and driven


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, you make the right point Ex. Both parties are just waiting on EVERY word the other makes. They are even willing to twist the context.

Now propositioning a young male paige......









Or continuing a failed war....

Or not believing in evolution or global warming.....

ah, too easy to digress...

(Sean Hannity is a boot licking lap dog if I ever seen one...)


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> (Sean Hannity is a boot licking lap dog if I ever seen one...)


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Politics in the US saddnes me beyond belief. I love this country so much and am so proud to live here. I wish the majority of the US felt the way I did about it. Sometimes I let my love and pride for my country, party and views get in the way of stuff that matters.


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

If you dont get an education you have 2 choices Welfare or War. =D


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> (Sean Hannity is a boot licking lap dog if I ever seen one...)


all the hannity pics (removed to make thread easier to read)









[/quote]

OMG


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

xiiutao said:


> If you dont get an education you have 2 choices Welfare or War. =D


Not true at all. I know many people who are doing very well for themselves w.o a college degree. College is important, I dont argue there. I have a degree but with what I do I dont use it nor would I need it. I can tell you I make more money in what I do than what I could make using my degree


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Eventually welfare won't be an option either. As we are bleeding that dry as well.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Politics in the US saddnes me beyond belief. I love this country so much and am so proud to live here. I wish the majority of the US felt the way I did about it. Sometimes I let my love and pride for my country, party and views get in the way of stuff that matters.


I love this country. I have to say that sometimes staunch republicans make the rest of folks feel like they're not allowed to be patriotic. Does that make any sense?









I want a well educated country that isn't stupid science-wise. When we start to slip there... it's the beginning of the end. Our freedoms and our great scientists had a great effect on our country.


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> If you dont get an education you have 2 choices Welfare or War. =D


Not true at all. I know many people who are doing very well for themselves w.o a college degree. College is important, I dont argue there. I have a degree but with what I do I dont use it nor would I need it. I can tell you I make more money in what I do than what I could make using my degree :rasp:
[/quote]

Not many people are gong to teach themselves out to build sh*t.. or do anything beside work at burger king without a highschool education. Education makes life easier.. if that makes sense =D


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

xiiutao said:


> If you dont get an education you have 2 choices Welfare or War. =D


Not true at all. I know many people who are doing very well for themselves w.o a college degree. College is important, I dont argue there. I have a degree but with what I do I dont use it nor would I need it. I can tell you I make more money in what I do than what I could make using my degree :rasp:
[/quote]

Not many people are gong to teach themselves out to build sh*t.. or do anything beside work at burger king without a highschool education. Education makes life easier.. if that makes sense =D
[/quote]

Yes but even Burger King presents another option besides war/welfare. Military service is voluntary, just like any other career choice. It's simply wrong to suggest that people without college degrees are automatically thrown to Iraq.


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

> Yes but even Burger King presents another option besides war/welfare. Military service is voluntary, just like any other career choice. It's simply wrong to suggest that people without college degrees are automatically thrown to Iraq.


Where was Kerry speaking? I assumed a high school, because who tells College kids if you don't get education you go to war. College is volentary its a moot point because everyone there wants to be there.

Plus I was talking about highschool education not college. If you don't have a high school education you have little to no options as far as a future(today atleast).


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Listen to it in context and see his smirk. It's another poke at Bush. Probably warranted, but not the least bit creative.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

xiiutao said:


> > Yes but even Burger King presents another option besides war/welfare. Military service is voluntary, just like any other career choice. It's simply wrong to suggest that people without college degrees are automatically thrown to Iraq.
> 
> 
> Where was Kerry speaking? I assumed a high school, because who tells College kids if you don't get education you go to war. College is volentary its a moot point because everyone there wants to be there.
> ...


He was actually speaking to college students

http://www.cnn.com/2006/POLITICS/10/31/ker...cain/index.html



> Kerry, the 2004 Democratic presidential candidate, spoke to students at Pasadena City College in California on Monday.
> 
> According to the San Gabriel Valley Tribune, the senator took the stage to roaring applause before regaling the crowd with one-liners, Bush barbs and tales of surfing at nearby Mission Beach.
> 
> ...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Lots of smart people go to the military. You have to be pretty smart to operate next generation technology and lead men. The stupid people are the ones who become grunts. Anyhow, I believe many people come out better after the military. Some of my family members were losers before joining the military. After, they were much more disciplined, organized, ambitious etc.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Well put Diddye


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Agreed diddye. And I think Kerry's an idiot, but I'm 100% sure he wasn't insulting the troops in Iraq. He's dumb, but he was a soldier and he's not THAT dumb.









Why the long face Kerry?







that's my favorite...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

This did exactly what I wanted it to do..provoke an intelligent disscussion without the derailment and crap!

You guys make me proud, and I truly feel that within the private ranks of citizens is where we need a president from...screw ALL the political parties....

I agree Ace..he thought he was being funny..and failed miserably....and it is disgusting the "look what that republican said" and the "look what that democrat said"...how about, where the hell is the funding for education, where is the funding for rebuilding in the gulf states, etc....

Diddye....well said.

I just thought that it would be interesting to have a real disscussion.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> This did exactly what I wanted it to do..provoke *an intelligent disscussion without the derailment and crap!*
> You guys make me proud, and I truly feel that within the private ranks of citizens is where we need a president from...screw ALL the political parties....
> 
> I agree Ace..he thought he was being funny..and failed miserably....and it is disgusting the "look what that republican said" and the "look what that democrat said"...how about, where the hell is the funding for education, where is the funding for rebuilding in the gulf states, etc....
> ...


*Dont jinx it!!!!*


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> The *Pasadena Star News* yesterday, reported on a rally for failing California Democratic gubernatorial candidate, Phil Angelides, at which John Kerry warned students in the audience that if they didn't get an education they would have no other alternative than to be forced into the US Armed Forces.
> 
> Kerry then told the students that if they were able to navigate the education system, they could get comfortable jobs - "_If you don't, you get stuck in Iraq_," he said to a mixture of laughter and gasps.
> 
> ...


I find his comments nothing out of character for him. What really pissed me off today was his "apology". "I have nothing to apologize for"
[/quote]

haha, an apology? really, who is the one that needs to apologize? the one making a joke about bush being a stupid piece of sh*t, or the one who got 2,000+ troops killed and has totally screwed the world up? this is a retarded piece of crap republican outcry by a bunch of whiney little puppets. kerry has absolutely nothing to apologize for, it was a joke worded badly and taken out of context in typical right wing fashion...but i think its a good thing for democrats. the longer the troops and iraq is on the headlines, the more people can see how totally effed up the middle east situation is...i'll give more credibility to someone who actually served in the military and went to war, than someone who think's they're "tough" because they're from texas...that is all...


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Croc for President?



r1dermon said:


> The *Pasadena Star News* yesterday, reported on a rally for failing California Democratic gubernatorial candidate, Phil Angelides, at which John Kerry warned students in the audience that if they didn't get an education they would have no other alternative than to be forced into the US Armed Forces.
> 
> Kerry then told the students that if they were able to navigate the education system, they could get comfortable jobs - "_If you don't, you get stuck in Iraq_," he said to a mixture of laughter and gasps.
> 
> ...


I find his comments nothing out of character for him. What really pissed me off today was his "apology". "I have nothing to apologize for"
[/quote]

haha, an apology? really, who is the one that needs to apologize? the one making a joke about bush being a stupid piece of sh*t, or the one who got 2,000+ troops killed and has totally screwed the world up? this is a retarded piece of crap republican outcry by a bunch of whiney little puppets. kerry has absolutely nothing to apologize for, it was a joke worded badly and taken out of context in typical right wing fashion...but i think its a good thing for democrats. the longer the troops and iraq is on the headlines, the more people can see how totally effed up the middle east situation is...i'll give more credibility to someone who actually served in the military and went to war, than someone who think's they're "tough" because they're from texas...that is all...
[/quote]

: starts ass hole chant:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

r35253dermon is just being nice to Kerry because it would hurt to uppercut that ginormous chin....


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I'm sad by the derailment of r12312435845436708523423m0n


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The republicans that try to criticize Kerry's service bother me. I almost wonder what some of these politicians respect and dont respect.







Clinton (and others) being a draft dodger, fair game, picking on a Viet Nam vet (no matter how irritating he is), not really fair.



Louie D said:


> I'm sad by the derailment of r12312435845436708523423m0n


I dont think he derailed. I just think he got a little grumpy









/starts rap battle...

I mean...

Stupid politics as usual.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no, its because im sick of the right wing spin-o-matic machine being on setting #10 (/attempts a kerry style 1 liner)

seriously though, i think it will be good for democrats. people are actually going to start looking at this type of stuff and start calling some bluffs.

and louie d, just because you have nothing intelligent to say doesnt mean you have to say something...


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

acestro said:


> I'm sad by the derailment of r12312435845436708523423m0n


I dont think he derailed. I just think he got a little grumpy









/starts rap battle...

I mean...

Stupid politics as usual.








[/quote]

meh...always trying to jump on Bush somehow...and now to subsidize the fact that what kerry said was wrong...

[/quote]

haha, an apology? really, who is the one that needs to apologize? the one making a joke about bush being a stupid piece of sh*t, or the one who got 2,000+ troops killed and has totally screwed the world up? this is a retarded piece of crap republican outcry by a bunch of whiney little puppets. kerry has absolutely nothing to apologize for, it was a joke worded badly and taken out of context in typical right wing fashion...but i think its a good thing for democrats. the longer the troops and iraq is on the headlines, the more people can see how totally effed up the middle east situation is...i'll give more credibility to someone who actually served in the military and went to war, than someone who think's they're "tough" because they're from texas...that is all...
[/quote]

This is intelligence?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> The *Pasadena Star News* yesterday, reported on a rally for failing California Democratic gubernatorial candidate, Phil Angelides, at which John Kerry warned students in the audience that if they didn't get an education they would have no other alternative than to be forced into the US Armed Forces.
> 
> Kerry then told the students that if they were able to navigate the education system, they could get comfortable jobs - "_If you don't, you get stuck in Iraq_," he said to a mixture of laughter and gasps.
> 
> ...


I find his comments nothing out of character for him. What really pissed me off today was his "apology". "I have nothing to apologize for"
[/quote]

haha, an apology? really, who is the one that needs to apologize? the one making a joke about bush being a stupid piece of sh*t, or the one who got 2,000+ troops killed and has totally screwed the world up? this is a retarded piece of crap republican outcry by a bunch of whiney little puppets. kerry has absolutely nothing to apologize for, it was a joke worded badly and taken out of context in typical right wing fashion...but i think its a good thing for democrats. the longer the troops and iraq is on the headlines, the more people can see how totally effed up the middle east situation is...i'll give more credibility to someone who actually served in the military and went to war, than someone who think's they're "tough" because they're from texas...that is all...
[/quote]










Leave it to the local yahoo liberal to f*ck up a good thread.

Apologize? Any man would apologize, alteast apologize that he worded it badly and offended the family or military men serving.

Why must you turn EVERTHING around?

Republicans turn everything around? Dude take off the rose colored glasses, seriously.

Bush served in the military too moron

Kerry was in Vietnam what? 8 weeks?? Its already proven his purple hearts were bullshit

If you wish to discuss something I ask you do it in a fashion where you dont come off as such an ass. This is the reason that out country cant come together. Its always gotta be atleast one ass-hat.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

BTW: How is this a Spin...and who said it was a "republican" spin..is Croc a republican...I think Croc is more of a Demo; correct me if I am wrong.

Let's not try and "spin" it to being something that it's not either....I think YOU are taking it out of context, R1der


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Louie D said:


> I'm sad by the derailment of r12312435845436708523423m0n


I dont think he derailed. I just think he got a little grumpy









/starts rap battle...

I mean...

Stupid politics as usual.








[/quote]

meh...always trying to jump on Bush somehow...and now to subsidize the fact that what kerry said was wrong...

[/quote]

haha, an apology? really, who is the one that needs to apologize? the one making a joke about bush being a stupid piece of sh*t, or the one who got 2,000+ troops killed and has totally screwed the world up? this is a retarded piece of crap republican outcry by a bunch of whiney little puppets. kerry has absolutely nothing to apologize for, it was a joke worded badly and taken out of context in typical right wing fashion...but i think its a good thing for democrats. the longer the troops and iraq is on the headlines, the more people can see how totally effed up the middle east situation is...i'll give more credibility to someone who actually served in the military and went to war, than someone who think's they're "tough" because they're from texas...that is all...
[/quote]

*
This is intelligence?














*
[/quote]

what an insightful retort...at least when mdrs replies he attempts to prove me wrong...you obviously dont get it if you have to respond with a question. and i am completely on topic with that reply...please reply with a substantiated response, and once again i'll chalk this one up as a win for the democrats...hopefully this stays in the news for at least 7 days (hint hint)

/jumps fence


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yet I find Bush's military experience just as, if not more, questionable.

Both sides play the spin game, r235235dermon. Remember the definition of the word "is"? And that was from Clinton, one of the smartest dems out there. It's all just a dumb game that they all play. And they all probably laugh at us as we argue this stuff.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

/thinks a certain someone needs to learn how to quote properly.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Louie D and r223666dermon need to learn how to quote.











Ex0dus said:


> /thinks a certain someone needs to learn how to quote properly.


Dangit EX!!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Louie D said:


> BTW: How is this a Spin...and who said it was a "republican" spin..is Croc a republican...I think Croc is more of a Demo; correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Let's not try and "spin" it to being something that it's not either....I think YOU are taking it out of context, R1der


ok...WhaT>? this was not reported by croc, this was reported by all major news organizations...and it is out of context from what it was meant to be saying. can you not understand this? what he meant was that bush is a fool, and is stuck in iraq...cornered if you will, with no way out. what is he gonna do? "stay the course"? that's worked so well so-far...the polls really reflect the favor for bush's policy anyway. dude seriously, this was a joke taken out of context...admittedly a stupid joke, worded very badly that people with a bias would not even try to understand, they'd simply implicate that it has something to do with the intelligence of the american soldier...which kerry has been one, and most of these people bitching have not.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> I'm sad by the derailment of r12312435845436708523423m0n


I dont think he derailed. I just think he got a little grumpy









/starts rap battle...

I mean...

Stupid politics as usual.








[/quote]

meh...always trying to jump on Bush somehow...and now to subsidize the fact that what kerry said was wrong...

[/quote]

haha, an apology? really, who is the one that needs to apologize? the one making a joke about bush being a stupid piece of sh*t, or the one who got 2,000+ troops killed and has totally screwed the world up? this is a retarded piece of crap republican outcry by a bunch of whiney little puppets. kerry has absolutely nothing to apologize for, it was a joke worded badly and taken out of context in typical right wing fashion...but i think its a good thing for democrats. the longer the troops and iraq is on the headlines, the more people can see how totally effed up the middle east situation is...i'll give more credibility to someone who actually served in the military and went to war, than someone who think's they're "tough" because they're from texas...that is all...
[/quote]

*
This is intelligence?














*
[/quote]

what an insightful retort...at least when mdrs replies he attempts to prove me wrong...you obviously dont get it if you have to respond with a question. and i am completely on topic with that reply...please reply with a substantiated response, and once again i'll chalk this one up as a win for the democrats...hopefully this stays in the news for at least 7 days (hint hint)

/jumps fence
[/quote]

Well what you are saying is that diarrhea compilation of words and curses is supposed to bring meaning? You must think highly of your thought process. So you totally derail the meaning of the thread, TURN THE TABLES!!!(which is common for you...expected nothing more from you), compare my retort(which was just because of that pathetic original post of yours) to MDRS---which makes no sense??>>>







, and actually have the balls to claim this as a "victory" for the Democrats...

You are insane.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/sees italics EVERYWHERE!!!

/checks to make sure he isn't in the RIP thread during a mad dash









r235235dermon, people dont like to listen to cranky people. I'm on your side here, pretty much, but even I cant read all of your angry rants.









/thinks r25235dermon should be happier now that he got a ToP


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

frozen?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> Lots of smart people go to the military. You have to be pretty smart to operate next generation technology and lead men. *The stupid people are the ones who become grunts.* Anyhow, I believe many people come out better after the military. Some of my family members were losers before joining the military. After, they were much more disciplined, organized, ambitious etc.


Plenty of grunts are the guys who save your ass when the enemy wants to blow your brains out. Intelligence comes in all forms.

Here's more Senate scores on supporting the troops. The party of values strikes again.

*Hawaii Senators Daniel Akaka (D-HI) 87% 
Daniel Inouye (D-HI) 80% *

*Idaho Senators 
Larry Craig (R-ID) 53% 
Mike Crapo (R-ID) 53%*

*Illinois Senators Barack Obama (D-IL) 89% 
Richard Durbin (D-IL) 89%*

*Indiana Senators Evan Bayh (D-IN) 88% 
Richard Lugar (R-IN) 61% *

*Iowa Senators Charles Grassley (R-IA) 56% 
Tom Harkin (D-IA) 81% 
*

*Kansas Senators 
Pat Roberts (R-KS) 59% 
Sam Brownback (R-KS) 58% *

*Kentucky Senators 
Jim Bunning (R-KY) 52% 
Mitch McConnell (R-KY) 59% *

*Louisiana Senators 
David Vitter (R-LA) 53% 
Mary Landrieu (D-LA) 87% *

*Maine Senators Olympia Snowe (R-ME) 73% 
Susan Collins (R-ME) 67% 
*

*Maryland Senators 
Barbara Mikulski (D-MD) 89% 
Paul Sarbanes (D-MD) 88% *

Massachusetts Senators 
Edward Kennedy (D-MA) 83% 
John Kerry (D-MA) 87%

*Michigan Senators Carl Levin (D-MI) 89% 
Debbie Stabenow (D-MI) 91% 
*

*Minnesota Senators Mark Dayton (D-MN) 93% 
Norm Coleman (R-MN) 65% *

*Mississippi Senators 
Thad Cochran (R-MS) 55% 
Trent Lott (R-MS) 57% *

*Missouri Senators 
Christopher Bond (R-MO) 55% 
Jim Talent (R-MO) 64% *

*Montana Senators 
Conrad Burns (R-MT) 62% 
Max Baucus (D-MT) 84% *

*Nebraska Senators Ben Nelson (D-NE) 77% 
Chuck Hagel (R-NE) 60% *

*Nevada Senators 
Harry Reid (D-NV) 91% 
John Ensign (R-NV) 53% *


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Come on Fargo. You know that you can collect data as you want it to be seen. W/o looking at the bills put forth and what riders have been placed on those bills you honestly cant pass judgement on that unscientific "poll".


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The fact remains, this is politics as usual. It's something the republicans need to swing votes. But it's not like the dems wouldn't do the same thing if the situation was reversed.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

omg a f*cking joke? ORLY?

interesting how right wingers take any chance to stab at Kerry, no matter how weak of comment he might make.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Fido The Great said:


> omg a f*cking joke? ORLY?
> 
> interesting how right wingers take any chance to stab at Kerry, no matter how weak of comment he might make.


HAHAHAh yeah...its so funny how the left wingers released the foley scandal just in time hahahahah ahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> HAHAHAh yeah...its so funny how the left wingers released the foley scandal just in time hahahahah ahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


It's even funnier that the party of values covered it up.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

LOL- Both parties covered it up Fargo, its sad...they all knew it.

It's ok to have a gay govenor that cheats on his wife with truck drivers too...and then makes money off of his story!!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Louie D said:


> LOL- Both parties covered it up Fargo, its sad...they all knew it.
> 
> It's ok to have a gay govenor that cheats on his wife with truck drivers too...and then makes money off of his story!!


Yeah you're right, but everyone expects the Dems to cover up a sex scandal, but not the GOP - they're the party of values.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Fargo said:


> LOL- Both parties covered it up Fargo, its sad...they all knew it.
> 
> It's ok to have a gay govenor that cheats on his wife with truck drivers too...and then makes money off of his story!!


Yeah you're right, but everyone expects the Dems to cover up a sex scandal, and the GOP are the party of values.
[/quote]

Oh I know...its just lame that some of that information released is nearly 3 yeas old







...Foley's case just came at the exact wrong timing for the GOP...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Louie D said:


> LOL- Both parties covered it up Fargo, its sad...they all knew it.
> 
> It's ok to have a gay govenor that cheats on his wife with truck drivers too...and then makes money off of his story!!


Yeah you're right, but everyone expects the Dems to cover up a sex scandal, and the GOP are the party of values.
[/quote]

Oh I know...its just lame that some of that information released is nearly 3 yeas old







...Foley's case just came at the exact wrong timing for the GOP...
[/quote]

Well if they had fired him as soon as it came out, they wouldn't have this problem. How could the GOP leave a guy in the House who was pursuing young boys? This is insane. You knew the Dems would capitalize on it at some point.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Fargo said:


> LOL- Both parties covered it up Fargo, its sad...they all knew it.
> 
> It's ok to have a gay govenor that cheats on his wife with truck drivers too...and then makes money off of his story!!


Yeah you're right, but everyone expects the Dems to cover up a sex scandal, and the GOP are the party of values.
[/quote]

Oh I know...its just lame that some of that information released is nearly 3 yeas old







...Foley's case just came at the exact wrong timing for the GOP...
[/quote]

Well if they had fired him as soon as it came out, they wouldn't have this problem. How could the GOP leave a guy in the House who was pursuing young boys? This is insane. You knew the Dems would capitalize on it at *some point.* 
[/quote]

At their convienence....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That's what they (both parties) do.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Obviously, Kerry feels that all our soldiers are uneducated louts with no other opportunities.


Even though I find Kerry to be a big part of what's wrong with politics, I dont think that's true CK.
[/quote]

Why? The media takes every word that Bush says literally. Goof up or not. Why hold Kerry to any less of a standard??
[/quote]

Wow... never thought I'd bolden and agree with Exodus on politics, but here I am...

I agree Ex... who knew we had so much in common in politics...


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

Kerrys comment was about Bush and his administration being stupid... susposely.. He meant You either get an education and try to be smart or get stuck in iraq like bush.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

xiiutao said:


> Kerrys comment was about Bush and his administration being stupid... susposely.. He meant You either get an education and try to be smart or get stuck in iraq like bush.


Yup.

It was a really dumb joke.

It was a joke that could be misconstrued.

It was a great time to take a comment and misconstrue it.

And the liberal (?) media is all over it.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

xiiutao said:


> If you dont get an education you have 2 choices Welfare or War. =D


Not true at all. I know many people who are doing very well for themselves w.o a college degree. College is important, I dont argue there. I have a degree but with what I do I dont use it nor would I need it. I can tell you I make more money in what I do than what I could make using my degree :rasp:
[/quote]

Not many people are gong to teach themselves out to build sh*t.. or do anything beside work at burger king without a highschool education. Education makes life easier.. if that makes sense =D
[/quote]

You don't need a college education to be successful or make good money. There are plenty of people who got D's & F's in high school and are making plenty of money. A few good friends of mine never went to college, barely made it in high school and are bringing home 70k a year easily. (this was a few years ago, probably making more by now).


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Kerry should have apologized...no one likes someone who can't tell a joke!

As for my political view points boys and girls..I am an american..nonpartisan..simply put parties and politics screw up our daily lives...these guys get everyone hyped over who said what, who voted for what, who did what when, where, etc...and the entire population is left to suffer lacking guidance of the worlds greatest nation because we have ignorant, baffoons arguing over who was molested, where someone served whether their service record was valid....I mean come on...

This is a nation of the people! When are the people going to pull their heads out of their asses and unify as one voice and demand these idiots get there acts together or get out? What does it take for the people to get fed up with the partisan bullshit?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Meanwhile the October death toll for Americans in Iraq was 103, and the propaganda machine is going to twist the words of one US Senator in order to gain seats in next week's elections. Absolutely disgusting. If there was a mandatory draft, and the congressmens' kids and grandkids had to go to Iraq along with the volunteer army, as well as the sons of every average American, I wonder how long this war would have lasted.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

CrocKeeper said:


> *Kerry should have apologized...no one likes someone who can't tell a joke!*
> 
> As for my political view points boys and girls..I am an american..nonpartisan..simply put parties and politics screw up our daily lives...these guys get everyone hyped over who said what, who voted for what, who did what when, where, etc...and the entire population is left to suffer lacking guidance of the worlds greatest nation because we have ignorant, baffoons arguing over who was molested, where someone served whether their service record was valid....I mean come on...
> 
> This is a nation of the people! When are the people going to pull their heads out of their asses and unify as one voice and demand these idiots get there acts together or get out? What does it take for the people to get fed up with the partisan bullshit?


noone likes someone who can't take a joke...

nobody twists what bush says, he just says really stupid sh*t...period. like, in this case, how can you accuse a decorated war veterin...a DECORATED WAR VETERIN which bush and most republicans calling for an appology are not, how can you accuse him of degrading the troops, how is that even possible? like seriously, if you can't see the joke you are seriously lacking in the intellectual department. i dont even see how anyone could consider this to be an insult to the troops. but, the GOP is the GOP, they have to use emotion to get votes, and they have to skew absolutely everything that is said by the donkeys.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I haven't bothered to read all of this, but if any Republican says something it's the end of the world. Kerry basically says that everybody in the military was bound to be a low-class citizen and you guys think it is okay to dismiss it as a joke, even after he won't apologize?

sh*t, I guess I'm going to have to read this whole thing now.

Okay, I read some of this.......the democrats used MJF and Rush, the republicans used Kerry's comment.

Every politician is a crooked one, and we all know that......I'm losing interest in the petty stuff because I'm informed enough to not think "I better not vote for conservative because Rush made fun of MJF!" or "I better not vote democratic because Kerry said our troops are low-class citizens!"

Libertarian man, c'mon....all of you guys. The whole legal weed issue they have is a small benefit when you consider how retarded both parties have gotten...

Liberals want more government, conservatives want less. Neither side will get their wish though. And Democrats hold their hands out to be handed money while Republicans reach out to grab the money.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

pottsburg said:


> I haven't bothered to read all of this, but if any Republican says something it's the end of the world. Kerry basically says that everybody in the military was bound to be a low-class citizen and you guys think it is okay to dismiss it as a joke, even after he won't apologize?
> 
> sh*t, I guess I'm going to have to read this whole thing now.


that's not what was intended. he meant that bush is stuck in iraq because he's a dumbass. he has no strategy (apparently) except to "stay the course"...the joke was not about the soldiers, it was about bush being stuck in iraq. he worded it terribly, and he shouldnt appologize, he's got nothing to appologize for.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

If he worded it horribly, wouldn't that be a reason to apologize?

When you have a chubby girlfriend and you tell her "you don't look fat in that dress" instead of saying "you look skinny", you apologize!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

pottsburg said:


> I haven't bothered to read all of this, but if any Republican says something it's the end of the world. Kerry basically says that everybody in the military was bound to be a low-class citizen and you guys think it is okay to dismiss it as a joke, even after he won't apologize?
> 
> sh*t, I guess I'm going to have to read this whole thing now.
> 
> ...


please cite your sources...?


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

And Bush is fucked either way...if he pulls out - like the liberals want, he is a coward and an idiot. BUT THEY WANT HIM TO PULL OUT! If he stays in you guys will tell him he's a dumbass for staying in.....you can't let the guy win.

I'm not sticking up for him, I'm not taking sides for a while....What I'm saying is that he's an idiot in your eyes even if he does what you want him to do.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

are those the only two options? i wasnt aware that we couldnt just gradually decrease our number of troops over there, and let the iraqi government which was formed, sort the rest of the mess out. the only way its going to be solved is violent, and a lot of dead people will be involved, why should our troops die? we can pull back, let the rest of the violent population fight each other until one establishes a territory, all the while making sure the government doesnt get overthrown, which will not take 140,000 troops to ensure. basically, the only people that like us over there are the ones that were being tortured and killed by saddam, they are a serious minority (the kurds), and they're not enough reason to lose 3,000 troops and government officials.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Aren't the democrats more in favor of supporting and helping poverty struck citizens and creating equality among the lower class instead of making tax cuts?

and

Aren't the republicans more in favor of tax cuts and letting people have their money to stimulate the economy instead of increasing the amount of welfare and things to help the poor?

right?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

pottsburg said:


> And Bush is fucked either way...if he pulls out - like the liberals want, he is a coward and an idiot. BUT THEY WANT HIM TO PULL OUT! If he stays in you guys will tell him he's a dumbass for staying in.....you can't let the guy win.
> 
> I'm not sticking up for him, I'm not taking sides for a while....What I'm saying is that he's an idiot in your eyes even if he does what you want him to do.


why should we let the guy win? he's done nothing but bad sh*t...like, seriously, you cannot justify the war yourself obviously, judging by your comment. he's just been a bad president around the board.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Like Colbert asks, do you think Saddam should be in power?

and even if we did slowly pull out, the massive chaos over there that would ensue (which I believe because I've read reports and heard on the news that the terrorist groups over there are constantly trying to overthrow the government) then you would turn on your word and I can predict you saying "Bush ruined things by going in there and he ruined them by leaving!"

And back to the fact of the matter, Kerry's comment,.......if you see no reason to let Bush win, why should the other side give Kerry any chance to win? They're both bozos man! It's not hard to say that Kerry and Bush need one more looney to make the Three Stooges. Bush messed up, I don't know what Kerry would have done better, and I don't think that realistically there is any good smooth way to fix a country that is born and bred on war!!!

Didn't Kerry get botox to his lips just before election time to make himself look more happy? Seems like the kind of guy that is looking to get votes from people that are uninformed(and that is no comment directed to anybody on here) because it's a fact that minorities are nearly guaranteed to vote democratic because of the handouts they get. You know there are tons of people that vote on the best looking president, the nicest one, the sportiest one, I know I did it the first time I voted when I was 18 ahha.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i fully support the removal of saddam and people LIKE saddam accross the world. but the way we did it has been plain stupid. and seriously, i can't afford to cut france any slack anymore either. i think it's a lot more important to catch osama than it ever was to catch saddam. after that, im all for a "coalition" that's a REAL coalition, not 140,000 US troops and 3,000 british troops...etc...that's meager help, not a "coalition" as they call it. and look how we entered...why not let the weapons inspectors FIND the weapons first? before you lie about them being there...lets get osama, then im back on the bush bandwagon, (foreign policy-wise)...until then this is all personal gain for him.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

to be honest i interperted kerrys statemnet not as an insult to the troops in any way but more that if the war continues if there is a draft that even college students might end up stuck in iraq..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no, what kerry said was taken out of context, and has a meaning to it...what bush has done is a lose lose situation...there's no good to come out of iraq. in the forseeable future anyway, and definately not for bush to get the glory...


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Wasn't it a fluke that we found Saddam? All of this just fell in our laps like hot coffee, then we had to do something about it. Not an easy thing to do when you're finding a torturous leader of a country!

Didn't Saddam put us off for something like a month (don't know how long) before he let us inspect? Weren't there satellite shots of alot of things being moved around in that timeframe? And if they USA gives more than 60% ( I think its 75-80 but I'm not sure and I don't want to get flack) of the money and the support for the United Nations, then why the hell should somebody as dangerous as Saddam be able to tell US to wait for them so that we can check for weapons?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> *Liberals want more government, conservatives want less.* Neither side will get their wish though. And Democrats hold their hands out to be handed money while Republicans reach out to grab the money.


Yeah; too bad there aren't any conservatives in our government today. Democrats want big government, Republicans want supersized government.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh sh*t, here comes Jewelz haha.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> Didn't Saddam put us off for something like a month (don't know how long) before he let us inspect? Weren't there satellite shots of alot of things being moved around in that timeframe? And if they USA gives more than 60% ( I think its 75-80 but I'm not sure and I don't want to get flack) of the money and the support for the United Nations, then why the hell should somebody as dangerous as Saddam be able to tell US to wait for them so that we can check for weapons?


then by your logic the UN is a joke and we buy our way to get what we want.. tehn the nut job from iran was right at his un speach..

i personally dont agree thatjust because we provide a majoirty to teh un that we should be able to just walk all over the rest of the world.. i do think the european countries should have stepped up especially since spain and itialy have been targeted as well, cowering in the corner is not the way to stop a growning problem but as history has proven in ww2 when hitler rolled through europe..


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Super government though? Isn't that a little extreme? Democrats are doing everything in their power to stop the fairtax plan......where all of the tax the gov't gets is from an embedded sales tax? I'll open a thread about the fairtax tonight I guess.....I gotta study man, this place ruins your life!!!!!!!!! I'm addicted.

Ironic, I'm studying politcal science reading A Struggle for Democracy and i cant study because I'm arguing about politics haha.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It would be nice if politicians would for once focus on their job and responsibilities, instead of firing up the good (?) ol' election circus again. Instead of doing their democratic duty, and address the issues they are supposed to solve _in the name of those that put them in the position to do so_, all they do is open their mouthes and spew out the same kind of regurgitated verbal diarreah over and over again - and in the meantime the country goes to waste.

It's the same BS in Holland, btw. (where we have parlimentary/presidential elections on Nov. 22) - everyone (left and right) is taking cheap stabs at each other, slings mud at each other, burns down each other's campaign problem, but in the end, they don't say a damn word about how the are going to fix the problems that need to be addressed. And those f*cking clowns are the people's representatives - 21st-century politics are a goddamn circus, and the politicians are the clowns (which, and that's maybe the worst, are being paid good money to screw over the ones thy owe their very position to...)

It's sad that our democracies are being hollowed out from the inside by those good-for-nothing fucks


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Them making us wait is like a cop stealing from somebody. We pay cops to protect us the same way countries pay to be in the UN for security. If Saddam was robbing a car from the French and we couldn't go take care of it because Saddam said to wait, what would be the point?

Money aside, why should Saddam be able to tell us not to inspect for weapons? the UN is a joke because Saddam worked his way around it!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> Super government though? Isn't that a little extreme? Democrats are doing everything in their power to stop the fairtax plan......where all of the tax the gov't gets is from an embedded sales tax? I'll open a thread about the fairtax tonight I guess.....I gotta study man, this place ruins your life!!!!!!!!! I'm addicted.
> 
> Ironic, I'm studying politcal science reading A Struggle for Democracy and i cant study because I'm arguing about politics haha.


Republicans want big government where it suits them - they support corporate welfare where Democrats support individual welfare. It is a fact that today's government is bigger than it was during LBJ's administration.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

You're absolutely right Judazz

Jewelz, so keeping companies from going out of business is less important than helping people that can't make enough money? Business goes kaput and people get laid off, imagine if GM rolled over and we lost nearly all the new cars for '07. It's better than paying for the welfare of people that can't apply themselves enough to make money so they can support themselves?

And I think that 70% of welfare goes to business adn 30% goes to people.....in which(edit) I know that 61% white's take and the other goes to minorites.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

pottsburg said:


> Wasn't it a fluke that we found Saddam? All of this just fell in our laps like hot coffee, then we had to do something about it. Not an easy thing to do when you're finding a torturous leader of a country!
> 
> Didn't Saddam put us off for something like a month (don't know how long) before he let us inspect? Weren't there satellite shots of alot of things being moved around in that timeframe? And if they USA gives more than 60% ( I think its 75-80 but I'm not sure and I don't want to get flack) of the money and the support for the United Nations, then why the hell should somebody as dangerous as Saddam be able to tell US to wait for them so that we can check for weapons?


how was it a fluke? we invaded his country and bombed his palaces, we completely frayed his army and took him out of power. we found him in a hole, which, all conspiracy theories aside, was a fitting end of that chapter. i believe they were given word of where he was a day before they took him captive...i could be wrong though...

and no, we didnt "wait" to check for weapons, we waited 1 day less than 1 month for the UN to enforce its own resolutions on iraq, until congress authorized an attack on iraq. a lot happened between that authorization and the actual attack though, but this topic isnt about that, this topic is about kerry's statements. lets get back to that...sorry for the derails.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> Jewelz, so keeping companies from going out of business is less important than helping people that can't make enough money? Business goes kaput and people get laid off, imagine if GM rolled over and we lost nearly all the new cars for '07. It's better than paying for the welfare of people that can't apply themselves enough to make money so they can support themselves?


Who said anything about "less important" or "better" ? You just made those assumptions cause I sure as sh*t didn't say it. All I said was both parties want a big government, which is true.
One other thing - I am pretty sure conservatism implies fiscal responsibility. I am seeing the complete opposite with today's borrow and spend Republicans.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

pottsburg said:


> You're absolutely right Judazz
> 
> Jewelz, so keeping companies from going out of business is less important than helping people that can't make enough money? Business goes kaput and people get laid off, imagine if GM rolled over and we lost nearly all the new cars for '07. It's better than paying for the welfare of people that can't apply themselves enough to make money so they can support themselves?
> 
> And I think that 70% of welfare goes to business adn 30% goes to people.....in which I think 80% of welfare goes to whites?


how about all the people that GM employs? 335,000 people as of 05. they get laid off, you've got 335,000 more people collecting on unemployment, and you've got 1 less company that makes in PROFIT 10 billion dollars a year, which they pay dear taxes on, and also 1 less company affording health care for 335,000 employees, which means health care companies lose all that income, it would just be an economic disaster.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Jewelz, you said that democrats want big government and republicans want Super government. I know you hate just about everything republican.

And don't get so defensive man, we're talking here. Not yelling. BTW, I ASKED if you think it's better, I never put words in your mouth.

R1dermon, I don't get what you said.........If GM goes over, it would be horrible?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> Jewelz, you said that democrats want big government and republicans want Super government. I know you hate just about everything republican.


Yeah I do and I did vote Republican in '04.
I hate what GOP has turned into - fiscal liberalism and social conservatism - which essentially translates into supersized government. Maybe you can tell me what there is to like about Republicans today - without mentioning Democrats ?


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Jewelz, you said that democrats want big government and republicans want Super government. I know you hate just about everything republican.


Yeah I do and I did vote Republican in '04.
I hate what GOP has turned into - fiscal liberalism and social conservatism - which essentially translates into supersized government. Maybe you can tell me what there is to like about Republicans today - without mentioning Democrats ?
[/quote]

haha, so the democrats are just as bad and are the only reason to like the republicans? I don't know politics inside and out, I'm 21 man. I'm trying to get it all as fast as I can though so take it easy. I made peace w/ Acestro yesterday so I'm making progress and being well rounded.

And what is it about the supersized gov't that you don't like? Tell me, don't explode it to me.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> Jewelz, you said that democrats want big government and republicans want Super government. I know you hate just about everything republican.


Yeah I do and I did vote Republican in '04.
I hate what GOP has turned into - fiscal liberalism and social conservatism - which essentially translates into supersized government. Maybe you can tell me what there is to like about Republicans today - without mentioning Democrats ?
[/quote]

haha, so the democrats are just as bad and are the only reason to like the republicans? I don't know politics inside and out, I'm 21 man. I'm trying to get it all as fast as I can though so take it easy. I made peace w/ Acestro yesterday so I'm making progress and being well rounded.

And what is it about the supersized gov't that you don't like? Tell me, don't explode it to me.
[/quote]

Without going too much into detail because I am trying to get some work done, I don't like big government because big government means big spending and debt, it means the people have to support it, and it means more intrusion into people's lives. Those are usually conservative talking points... Do you disagree ?


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

yeah, I don't know about the intrusion part.....how's it intrusive?

The fairtax plan would give the gov't way more money than the current setup, but dem's dont want that either.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> yeah, I don't know about the intrusion part.....how's it intrusive?
> 
> The fairtax plan would give the gov't way more money than the current setup, but dem's dont want that either.


The intrusion from Democrats' side is tax money for entitlement programs (welfare, f.e.). Republicans are more concerned about corporate welfare and social intrusion by legislating morality (religion in politics, domestic spying programs, taking away women's rights by prohibiting abortion)


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, I almost voted against Bush just because of the abortion deal, cause I get around hahahaha.....alot.

Isn't that something that is different from state to state though, the abortion? It's him being a jesus man to stop abortions, and I think that is Bush, not the republican party. I don't know what he wanted w/ religion in school....more of it? I think that it's fucked up that we can't say the pledge of allegiance the way we used to. I don't want religion in science class - it's a story, not a fact. You don't have to push evolution because it's real, you DO have to push creationism because it's bogus.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> Yeah, I almost voted against Bush just because of the abortion deal, cause I get around hahahaha.....alot.
> 
> Isn't that something that is different from state to state though, the abortion? It's him being a jesus man to stop abortions, and I think that is Bush, not the republican party. I don't know what he wanted w/ religion in school....more of it? I think that it's fucked up that we can't say the pledge of allegiance the way we used to. I don't want religion in science class - it's a story, not a fact. You don't have to push evolution because it's real, you DO have to push creationism because it's bogus.


Right now there is a federal law permitting abortion (Roe v. Wade) and GOP wants to put as many conservative judges on the Supreme Court to overturn that. 
It's not just Bush - it seems like most of GOP these days are promoting the agenda of Christian Coalition - and it didn't use to be this way in Reagan days. Evangelicals make up a strong base of Republican supporters and they love to push their agenda of teaching Intelligent Design in schools, pro-life policies and in general, pro-Christian government. Katherine Harris, Republican who is running for Senate in Florida, is on record as saying that it's a sin to vote for any lawmakers who aren't Christian.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Well F that! I live in Florida.......(I have "pacus" in my fishtank) Maaaannnnnn, my guys suck, your democrats suck. I guess I'm voting libertarian and planning to move out of the country......who in the world has the best political setup?


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

y doesnt pfury statr its own political pary?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

werdna said:


> y doesnt pfury statr its own political pary?


We did a few years back and we were winning for awhile, then word got out that we were associated with Fido, and well that was a complete disaster.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg how old are you?

im reading your posts and it sounds like have good ideas but not a clue how things work..

thegovtbeing for big companies doesnt mean the keep business's like gm runing it means they allow them to do things to increase there profit like moving production out of the country where the operations are less expensiveso they can make more money, which does result in lay offs, yeah sure there making money and paying taxes but there not keeping american workers employed..

besides corporations shouldnt be relying on the govt to have there back they should rely on there ability to producea better product then the compitition to ensure they run a profitable business..


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm 21. I got into politics.........okay, I'll admit, I got into talk radio and the news 2 years ago. When my boss told me "if we don't have the war over there, they will try to have the war over here" was when I wanted to learn about politics.

Well moving our stuff out of the country makes the USA useless, we've exported all of our things that used to be don here. If nobody is dependent on our goods, who needs us to be on their side?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> I'm 21. I got into politics.........okay, I'll admit, I got into talk radio and the news 2 years ago.
> 
> Well moving our stuff out of the country makes the USA useless, we've exported all of our things that used to be don here. If nobody is dependent on our goods, who needs us to be on their side?


yes tehn we become a nation of consumers, how ever our "exports have evolved, so we are not making as much hard goods now we have a lot of service oriented products, personally i think we should maintain a diversification of being an industrial nation and a advanced services products.

/tops


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> Well F that! I live in Florida.......(I have "pacus" in my fishtank) Maaaannnnnn, my guys suck, your democrats suck. I guess I'm voting libertarian and planning to move out of the country......who in the world has the best political setup?


Where are you going to go ? Stay here, educate yourself, help make our contry better


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Australia?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Well F that! I live in Florida.......(I have "pacus" in my fishtank) Maaaannnnnn, my guys suck, your democrats suck. I guess I'm voting libertarian and planning to move out of the country......who in the world has the best political setup?


Where are you going to go ? Stay here, educate yourself, help make our contry better








[/quote]

besides teh grass is never greener..

think about it this way if you just floated through life totally ignoring politics you would probably not be annoiyed and be quite happy here..

when i lived in colorado i never picked up a paper watched the news or listened to political talk radio, i didnt even clinton was having an empeachment trial until someone else told me.. but those where some happy days.. all i did was enjoy life day to day with little to no worries..

of course in a democratic society its kind of irrisponsable to leteveryone else make decisions for you


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah I've heard that, Nismo.......how much difference does it really make? To tell you the truth, I could give two shits about the people over there haha. Yeah yeah yeah I'm a terrible person.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

saw this on the frontpage of drudge and thought i'd share. Dont know how to embed photos:

http://www.620wtmj.com/images/uploaded/Hel...61101105508.JPG


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

diddye said:


> saw this on the frontpage of drudge and thought i'd share. Dont know how to embed photos:


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lets face it bush isnt any better then kerry the only thing that make kerry look like more of an ass is that he is not the president and not just not the president but he ran and lost to the otehr idiot bush


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

heres the link...just realized they probably changed the link location:

http://drudgereport.com/irak.jpg










Yes, now I know how to embed pics


----------



## gimmemyshit (Oct 7, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> If you dont get an education you have 2 choices Welfare or War. =D


Not true at all. I know many people who are doing very well for themselves w.o a college degree. College is important, I dont argue there. I have a degree but with what I do I dont use it nor would I need it. I can tell you I make more money in what I do than what I could make using my degree :rasp:
[/quote]

I went a completely different route than what my degree could have yielded for me, and I make a hell of alot more money. I was working as a pool man while in school....I learned repairs, service, ect. in this job and then ended up borrowing $10,000 to very humbly start my own service and repair company which I have grown into the best investment of my life. You are never limited to a few choices. You can be successfull....you just have to have a plan and some drive.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> y doesnt pfury statr its own political pary?


We did a few years back and we were winning for awhile, then word got out that we were associated with Fido, and well that was a complete disaster.
[/quote]


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

diddye said:


> heres the link...just realized they probably changed the link location:
> 
> http://drudgereport.com/irak.jpg
> 
> ...


haha, now thats funny stuff. Kerry is such a douchebag.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> heres the link...just realized they probably changed the link location:
> 
> http://drudgereport.com/irak.jpg
> 
> ...


haha, now thats funny stuff. Kerry is such a douchebag.
[/quote]

x2
Anyone voting for Kean? (NJ)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I thought Kerry sucked, before this blooper. My opinion doesn't really change. Bush is still 1000X worse.

/hopes a non-slimeball will run for office next election

/laughs at own ignorance



b_ack51 said:


> y doesnt pfury statr its own political pary?


We did a few years back and we were winning for awhile, then word got out that we were associated with Fido, and well that was a complete disaster.
[/quote]

I did NOT have posting relations with that member!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Louie D said:


> heres the link...just realized they probably changed the link location:
> 
> http://drudgereport.com/irak.jpg
> 
> ...


haha, now thats funny stuff. Kerry is such a douchebag.
[/quote]

x2
Anyone voting for Kean? (NJ)
[/quote]

If I wasa still registered to vote there I would NEVER vote for him

I vote liberatarian!!!!


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Louie D said:


> I'm 21. I got into politics.........okay, I'll admit, I got into talk radio and the news 2 years ago. When my boss told me "if we don't have the war over there, they will try to have the war over here" was when I wanted to learn about politics.
> 
> Well moving our stuff out of the country makes the USA useless, we've exported all of our things that used to be don here. If nobody is dependent on our goods, who needs us to be on their side?


Moving our stuff out of the country...what do you mean by stuff?...A basic application of Economics can give you better insight on how international trade and our economy are tied together

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gross_Domestic_Product

Read that...

[/quote]

I know all that......lol I went to the #1 school in north america....Stanton College Prep. Look it up, I think it's #4 now, Rated by Time Magazine as highest percentage of students to go on and graduate college as well.

I know that we've moved all of our production facilities and even our services such as computer phone help lines and such out of the country. yeah it's cheaper to have other people make stuff for us. I don't think that imported goods are taxed (however countries tax us when we ship goods out to them) and it takes away from the economy. If we let mexicans in here to have all the jobs that Americans "don't wan't" we are really doing the same thing as moving our production facilities out of the country. It takes away from the jobs Americans can have and it takes away from the economy. Another reason they are doing that is because taxes in most places are relaxed compared to here - the reason that many million and billionaires keep money in accounts out of the US, so that it isn't taxed.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Louie D said:


> Anyone voting for Kean? (NJ)


Honestly, I would have to admit that Kean is the better candidate, but people are so fed up with the Republicans right now - the war especially - that Kean probably will lose to the slimeball, who may just get indicted down the road anyway. Kean can criticize Bush's conduct of the war all he wants, but if he doesn't dissassociate himself completely from such policies, he's going to lose. GOP will keep the senate though.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> Anyone voting for Kean? (NJ)


Honestly, I would have to admit that Kean is the better candidate, but people are so fed up with the Republicans right now - the war especially - that Kean probably will lose to the slimeball, who may just get indicted down the road anyway. Kean can criticize Bush's conduct of the war all he wants, but if he doesn't dissassociate himself completely from such policies, he's going to lose. GOP will keep the senate though.








[/quote]

It's a shame, and Santorum is going to lose to a guy who can not even speak.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Louie D said:


> Anyone voting for Kean? (NJ)


Honestly, I would have to admit that Kean is the better candidate, but people are so fed up with the Republicans right now - the war especially - that Kean probably will lose to the slimeball, who may just get indicted down the road anyway. Kean can criticize Bush's conduct of the war all he wants, but if he doesn't dissassociate himself completely from such policies, he's going to lose. GOP will keep the senate though.








[/quote]

It's a shame, and Santorum is going to lose to a guy who can not even speak.
[/quote]

Again, Santorum is supporting billions for an unending war and refuses to disassociate himself from the president. His strategy might work in places like Tennessee or Nebraska, but not in Pennsylvania. The Dems could have run Michael Moore in PA and still won.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Jewelz said:


>


Ain't that the sad QFTMFT.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

I dunno everyone is all pissed off about this but i mean cmon he was trying to tell the kids to stay in school. right?

oh wait i went through school went to college im a 3.6 act of 26 scored 89 on my military test ...

and i joined the airborne infantry.... i guess im too stupid to do anything else ... even though the company i am working for is already trying to make me a lifer cuz i can do every single job there.

the sad thing is with every new president no matter how stupid he is i have to listen to him/her and you will not hear me talk bad about them.

i support bush doesnt mean i agree with everything but he has my support if kerry wins next year i will support him to.

im sick of people blaming everything on the politicians look at yourselfs griping and whining and "cracking jokes" about your ELECTED leader.

rack em im out


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't know much about how politics interferes with economics when it comes to bankruptcies. I do alot of talking before I think though, lol.

I'm getting into psychology......as a marriage counselor you basically referee a fight between a couple and insurance pays you. Here in Jacksonville, FL marriage counselors are all booked up big time. Insurance pays you basically whatever you want that is reasonable, and you get copays on top of that. Have a small 2 room office w/ hardly any overhead charges and you're there! hahah I think.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

honestly i think alot of republicans have identitfed how off track there party is that depending on there stance they will still be better then some of the no stance democrats..

i dont vote party line, i dont agree with whateh republicans have been doign but i also dont want a bunch of dems that are more worried about social issues like cencoring video games or not offending people then actually tring to do there job and fix teh govt..

right now our govt is pretty much doing the same thing i do when im at work and dont feel like getting stuff done i come here and pretend im actually acomplishing something by bswith you guys when i have stuff piling up that i need to get done..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Jewelz said:


>


also QFTMFT

and it is quite sad.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> *the sad thing is with every new president no matter how stupid he is i have to listen to him/her and you will not hear me talk bad about them.
> 
> i support bush doesnt mean i agree with everything but he has my support if kerry wins next year i will support him to.
> 
> ...


In retrospect, would you have supported L.B. Johnson or Jimmy Carter ? - both Democrats, both terrible presidents. Bush's legacy will be: Domestic and international deficits out of control, a failed campaign in Iraq ; Iran and N Korea gone nuclear; the finishing touches on the erosion of America's manufacturing base; the establishment of the North American Union, a one-party system that rubber stamps policies inimical to the common good, and millions of illegal aliens dislocating the free market. It's our patriotic responsibility to call his policies into question. Our leaders represent *us,* not the other way around.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fargo said:


> *the sad thing is with every new president no matter how stupid he is i have to listen to him/her and you will not hear me talk bad about them.
> 
> i support bush doesnt mean i agree with everything but he has my support if kerry wins next year i will support him to.
> 
> ...


In retrospect, would you have supported L.B. Johnson or Jimmy Carter ? - both Democrats, both terrible presidents. Bush's legacy will be: Domestic and international deficits out of control, a failed campaign in Iraq ; Iran and N Korea gone nuclear; the finishing touches on the erosion of America's manufacturing base; the establishment of the North American Union, a one-party system that rubber stamps policies inimical to the common good, and millions of illegal aliens dislocating the free market. It's our patriotic responsibility to call his policies into question. Our leaders represent *us,* not the other way around.
[/quote]

Wicked good post Fargo. Just curious as to who you think were good presidents, considering that all get made fun of (as a national birthright we have, I believe).


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Fargo said:


> *the sad thing is with every new president no matter how stupid he is i have to listen to him/her and you will not hear me talk bad about them.
> 
> i support bush doesnt mean i agree with everything but he has my support if kerry wins next year i will support him to.
> 
> ...


In retrospect, would you have supported L.B. Johnson or Jimmy Carter ? - both Democrats, both terrible presidents. Bush's legacy will be: Domestic and international deficits out of control, a failed campaign in Iraq ; Iran and N Korea gone nuclear; the finishing touches on the erosion of America's manufacturing base; the establishment of the North American Union, a one-party system that rubber stamps policies inimical to the common good, and millions of illegal aliens dislocating the free market. It's our patriotic responsibility to call his policies into question. Our leaders represent *us,* not the other way around.
[/quote]

simply yes i would. like i said i may not agree but i will support any president... and this is me saying this prior me going through boot camp so you cant say its just instilled in me now its the way i have always felt.. we put them there so it is our fault as the nation too.. i will support any one that is president.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fido for president?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Damnit ace!....

all of my morals are gone now.

sh*t!.

ok that would never happen so i dont need to worry yet.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> I dunno everyone is all pissed off about this but i mean cmon he was trying to tell the kids to stay in school. right?
> 
> oh wait i went through school went to college im a 3.6 act of 26 scored 89 on my military test ...
> 
> ...


IYRC Bush is not our elected leader. Gore was and I belive Kerry won the peoples vote. So I think that has alot to do with why America never has fully embraced Bush as their leader.

I just wish we had better canadates to chose from. I can't in good faith vote for Kerry he just comes off as a douche. And most republicans are douches by nature. So I don't have good feelings there either.

Can we get Clinton back?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> Can we get Clinton back?


Yeah, she's running for her 3rd term in 2008..


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

maybe his wife.

like it or not Bush is our Elected leader ... sorry.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> *the sad thing is with every new president no matter how stupid he is i have to listen to him/her and you will not hear me talk bad about them.
> 
> i support bush doesnt mean i agree with everything but he has my support if kerry wins next year i will support him to.
> 
> ...


In retrospect, would you have supported L.B. Johnson or Jimmy Carter ? - both Democrats, both terrible presidents. Bush's legacy will be: Domestic and international deficits out of control, a failed campaign in Iraq ; Iran and N Korea gone nuclear; the finishing touches on the erosion of America's manufacturing base; the establishment of the North American Union, a one-party system that rubber stamps policies inimical to the common good, and millions of illegal aliens dislocating the free market. It's our patriotic responsibility to call his policies into question. Our leaders represent *us,* not the other way around.
[/quote]

Just to play devils advocate
1. Deficit-The economy and tax cuts are doing so well that Bush's goal of cutting the deficit in half is a couple years ahead of schedule
2. Iraq-No argument there
3. Korea seems to be willing to compromise(again we'll never know till it happens) while iran is supposed to still be 2-3 years from a weapon(allegedly)
4. Ya
5. Debatable if that is really harmful. EU isn't that bad
6. ?
7. Illegal aliens-No arguemnt there


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

wait....

/needs numbers on Fargo's post, head hurts


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> *the sad thing is with every new president no matter how stupid he is i have to listen to him/her and you will not hear me talk bad about them.
> 
> i support bush doesnt mean i agree with everything but he has my support if kerry wins next year i will support him to.
> 
> ...


In retrospect, would you have supported L.B. Johnson or Jimmy Carter ? - both Democrats, both terrible presidents. Bush's legacy will be: Domestic and international deficits out of control, a failed campaign in Iraq ; Iran and N Korea gone nuclear; the finishing touches on the erosion of America's manufacturing base; the establishment of the North American Union, a one-party system that rubber stamps policies inimical to the common good, and millions of illegal aliens dislocating the free market. It's our patriotic responsibility to call his policies into question. Our leaders represent *us,* not the other way around.
[/quote]

Just to play devils advocate
1. Deficit-The economy and tax cuts are doing so well that Bush's goal of cutting the deficit in half is a couple years ahead of schedule
2. Iraq-No argument there
3. Korea seems to be willing to compromise(again we'll never know till it happens) while iran is supposed to still be 2-3 years from a weapon(allegedly)
4. Ya
5. Debatable if that is really harmful. EU isn't that bad
6. ?
7. Illegal aliens-No arguemnt there
[/quote]

Deficit: Does that go for the trade deficit as well? And to my knowledge, the economy is going well for wall Streeet and the moneyed class, but liquid income and savings among the middle class is getting eroded. Someone brought up a good point about Dems bolstering the lower class and GOP bolstering the uppoer class. In either case the middle class gets screwed.

I take back N Korea for the moment, since diplomacy seems to have at least made headway. I can't fault them when they're partially succeeding.

Here is one of the most conservative websites in the nation speaking out against the North American Union. http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-chat/1651813/posts

Some highlights.



> The Bush Administration is pushing to create a North American Union out of the work on-going in the Department of Commerce under the Security and Prosperity Partnership of North America in the NAFTA office headed by Geri Word. *A key part of the plan is to expand the NAFTA tribunals into a North American Union court system that would have supremacy over all U.S. law, even over the U.S. Supreme Court, in any matter related to the trilateral political and economic integration of the United States, Canada and Mexico*.


Here's insight into Bush's lax borders policy.



> Robert Pastor of American University, the vice chairman of the CFR task force report, provided much of the intellectual justification for the formation of the North American Union. He has repeatedly argued for the creation of a North American Union "Permanent Tribunal on Trade and Investment." . . . . .When it comes to the question of illegal immigrants, Pastor's solution is to erase our borders with Mexico and Canada so we can issue North American Union passports to all citizens. In his testimony to the Subcommittee on the Western Hemisphere of the U.S. Senate Foreign Relations Committee on June 9, 2005, Pastor made this exact argument: "Instead of stopping North Americans on the borders, we ought to provide them with a secure, biometric Border Pass that would ease transit across the border like an E-Z pass permits our cars to speed though toll booths."


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

ya, if bush had his way w/ the border, mexico would be barren...everybody would be in the US and canada.

As far as trade deficit-you're right...i was talking about the other deficit. And yes, the middle class doesn't have any savings...but thats their own fault if they can't stop spending....as far as the the economy goes...it helps our economy. Also, US citizens never have saved money...i think w're the lowest savers in developed nations.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i thnk the bigger reasonteh middle class doesnt have savings is they cant afford it, partially due to irrisponsability and living above there means through credit and loans but also just teh cost of living and wages in general..

to live in a decent area and drive a reliable car and raise a family cost alot of money..

ultimately these are all great reasons to own a few guns and lots of amo cause if we hit a hard depression eople will get desprate and lead will be the law..


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> IYRC Bush is not our elected leader. Gore was and I belive Kerry won the peoples vote. So I think that has alot to do with why America never has fully embraced Bush as their leader.


Bush won the "Beauty Contest" in 2004. http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2004/pages/results/president/

He didn't have a huge consensus and was out to spend political capital he never had...and had some of the most polarizing views of any American political figure ever. I think that's why America never embraced him.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

wow, harsh words for jimmy carter there fargo...i think he was bad in the immediate time frame of his presidency, as the "misery index" would reflect, but he had some really good legislation introduced while he was in office, he basically built the department of energy, opened up full diplomatic relations with china, and negotiated the SALT II treaty with the soviets, which as you probably know, reduced the number of nuclear weapons either side had. i think he did a lot of good for the future, even if some of his important energy legislation was overturned by reagan directly after his stay in office...its just that the economy wasnt the strongest under his presidency, and he was a terrible negotiator...(iranian hostage crisis).


----------

